# Fish ID Help? Hickory Shad in the LMR??



## GMRcincinnati (Oct 17, 2016)

I caught this strange fish earlier today. I believe its an endangered hickory shad. Or is it something else? It was 13" long and I never seen anything like it.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Skipjack.


----------



## GMRcincinnati (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep thats it. Its bottom jaw was so weird lookin that I didn't even want to pick it up. But I actually had fun reeling him in. He jumped out of the water a couple times. Thanks for the identification guys!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They're a blast on light tackle and will hit anything small and shiny. Easily located, you can normally spot them chasing bait(small shiners) early and late day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Somehow I've never caught a skipjack. This thread is getting me hyped to chase some. I'm assuming they are usually in the lower reaches of Ohio River tributaries?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

montagc said:


> Yep, found usually in current. Find shiners and you’ll find skipjack.


Beautiful, I'll be there this fall


----------

